# Server4You SMTP Server down?



## fercules (27. Juni 2004)

Seit geraumer Zeit ist der Server4You SMTP Server down! Auch alle meine Websites sind hiervon bereits den ganzen  Tag betroffen. Der Fehler muss eindeutig bei Server4You liegen. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Juni 2004)

Hast du ein Webhosting-Paket oder einen dedizierten Server? Falls letzteres, bist du ja selbst dafür zuständig.

Es ist auch die Frage, ob man wichtige Webseiten unbedingt bei Intergenia (Server4Free, Server4You) ablegen möchte ....


----------



## Ben Ben (28. Juni 2004)

Passt zwar nicht direkt hier her, aber da ich evtl. auch shconmal für server4your geliebäugelt habe, was spricht den gegen Intergenia?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2004)

Die ständigen Anbindungsprobleme / Ausfälle beim ehemaligen Server4Free (Intergenia); wenn du eine stabile Anbindung und auch *Service* haben möchtest, solltest du zu einem anderen Anbieter gehen.


----------



## fercules (28. Juni 2004)

*alles spricht dagegen*

bloß die finger weg von intergenia / server4you - absolut alles spricht dagegen. das war der größte fehler meines lebens, bau dir zu hause auf nem alten amiga nen server auf und du hast garantiert mehr davon!

grüße
stephan


----------



## fercules (28. Juni 2004)

*na super...*

na super, jetzt hab ich stundenlang mit dem 0190er support von denen geredet, wonach der server nichtmal mehr auf pings reagiert. angeblich wäre er schwer beschädigt, nur komisch dass es immer schlimmer wird, je mehr die dran rumwerklen. auch war er von jetzt auf gleich nicht mehr abrufbar, wenn auch anpingbar. das ganze geschah über dieses wochenende, wo die an ihren neuen ips/gateways herumtüfteln und wir hatten nichts gemacht, geben uns jetzt aber die schuld bzw. erklären sich selbst als schuldlos.

wie sollen wir das problem behoben bekommen, wenn wir es nicht verursacht haben und daher nicht wissen was es ist?

grüße
stephan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2004)

Wenn du irgendwas schriftlich hast, über einen Rechtsanwalt, aber Sinn macht das natürlich auch nicht wirklich.

So hart das klingen mag: Server zum nächstmöglichen Termin kündigen und bei einem vernünftigen Anbieter (u.a. Schleichwerbung *g*) Webspace / einen Server mieten.
Server4You wird sich "dummstellen" und jegliche Schuld von sich weisen, d.h. du müsstest irgendwo nachweisen, dass S4Y Schuld ist und da stellt sich die Frage, ob es den Aufwand wert ist.


----------



## fercules (28. Juni 2004)

*na gut*

ich hab gesehn du bietest auch was an, vielleicht wird man sich da ja einig. das dumme sind nur die ganzen bezahlten domains, die müsste ich ja alle neu bezahlen?

rechtsanwalt habe ich soeben eingeschaltet, daran solls nicht liegen


----------



## fercules (28. Juni 2004)

*ssh*

übrigens lässt er mich nie in ssh ran, weil das passwort angebl. falsch ist? woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2004)

*Re: ssh*



> _Original geschrieben von fercules _
> *übrigens lässt er mich nie in ssh ran, weil das passwort angebl. falsch ist? woran kann das liegen? *


Wenn dein eingegebenes SSH-Passwort korrekt ist, gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:
a) Server4You hat dein root-PW geändert (unwahrscheinlich)
b) Server4You routet deine IP zu irgendeinem anderen Server
c) Server wurde gehackt

Andere Möglichkeiten kann es nicht geben.




> ich hab gesehn du bietest auch was an, vielleicht wird man sich da ja einig.


Warum auch nicht? 



> das dumme sind nur die ganzen bezahlten domains, die müsste ich ja alle neu bezahlen?


Kommt drauf an. Wo hast du die Domains registriert? Kannst du bei den Domain die Nameserver selbständig eintragen? Wenn letzteres möglich ist, entstehen keinerlei weitere Kosten, da die Domains dann einfach auf einen unserer Server aufgeschaltet würden.


----------



## fercules (28. Juni 2004)

*krieg nochn herzkaschpa*

ja, ich kann sie wohl umleiten, aber dann müsste ich den S4Y server ja aufrecht erhalten, schließlich sind die domains da registriert?

was würde denn ein vergleichbarer root server bei dir kosten? > 60 GIG

liebe grüße
stephan


----------



## fercules (28. Juni 2004)

*verdacht*

aber ich werd den verdacht einfach nicht los, dass es hiermit was zutun hat:

 27.06.2004 - 17:25 Uhr
Sehr geehrte Kunden,

sollten Sie Probleme mit der IP-Umstellung haben, senden Sie uns bitte eine Mail an ipumstellung@server4you.de. Bitte nennen Sie uns dabei Ihren Servernamen und das Root-Passwort, damit wir Ihnen schnell helfen können.

Ihr SERVER4YOU-Team

was meinst du, arne?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2004)

*Re: verdacht*



> _Original geschrieben von fercules _
> *aber ich werd den verdacht einfach nicht los, dass es hiermit was zutun hat:
> *


Das ist recht wahrscheinlich.



> Wenn dein eingegebenes SSH-Passwort korrekt ist, gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:
> ....
> b) Server4You routet deine IP zu irgendeinem anderen Server
> ....





> 27.06.2004 - 17:25 Uhr
> Sehr geehrte Kunden,
> 
> sollten Sie Probleme mit der IP-Umstellung haben, senden Sie uns bitte eine Mail an ipumstellung@server4you.de. Bitte nennen Sie uns dabei Ihren Servernamen und das Root-Passwort, damit wir Ihnen schnell helfen können.
> was meinst du, arne?


Server4You hat auf ein neues IP-Netz migriert und lässt das alte scheinbar fallen (nicht sonderlich schön ), d.h. das alte IP-Netz mit deiner ursprünglichen IP wird nicht mehr (nicht mehr richtig) geroutet, womit deine Anfragen jedenfalls nicht bei deinem Server ankommen.
Wenn du denen nun dein root-PW schickst, kann ein Techniker zu deinem Server traben und eine neue (erreichbare) IP setzen.



> ja, ich kann sie wohl umleiten, aber dann müsste ich den S4Y server ja aufrecht erhalten, schließlich sind die domains da registriert?


Ich denke, dass du die Domains auch weiterhin ohne Server bis zum Auslaufdatum betreiben können solltest.



> was würde denn ein vergleichbarer root server bei dir kosten? > 60 GIG


Damit ich dir ein konkretes Angebot unterbreiten kann, schick' am besten einfach eine eMail an info@busoft.de mit wenn möglich konkreteren Daten (Prozessor / RAM, HDD, Traffic, ggf. Preisvorstellung)


----------



## fercules (28. Juni 2004)

*genau*

Genau so seh ich das auch, diese deppen!
auf jeden fall setz ich mich (sofern meine email adresse wider funktioniert....) mit dir zusammen....

ich hab sie jetzt aufgefordert ne neue ip adresse zu vergeben, damit das ganze wieder funktioniert. hoffentlich klappts, die kunden werden langsam richtig sauer *heul*


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2004)

*Re: genau*



> _Original geschrieben von fercules _
> *Genau so seh ich das auch, diese deppen!
> auf jeden fall setz ich mich (sofern meine email adresse wider funktioniert....) mit dir zusammen....*


Wir werden uns schon irgendwie einigen *smile*



> *
> ich hab sie jetzt aufgefordert ne neue ip adresse zu vergeben, damit das ganze wieder funktioniert. hoffentlich klappts, die kunden werden langsam richtig sauer *heul* *


Das Vorgehen ist unprofessionell - wenn man schon auf ein neues IP-Netz wechselt, sollte man die Kunden 1-2 Wochen vorher anschreiben, dass sie bitte die neue IP setzen mögen (der Server somit vorübergehend unter 2 IPs erreichbar ist) und danach erst das alte IP-Netz stilllegt.


----------



## fercules (28. Juni 2004)

*jesses*

Genau so seh ich das auch, diese deppen!
auf jeden fall setz ich mich (sofern meine email adresse wider funktioniert....) mit dir zusammen....

ich hab sie jetzt aufgefordert ne neue ip adresse zu vergeben, damit das ganze wieder funktioniert. hoffentlich klappts, die kunden werden langsam richtig sauer *heul*


----------

